# Genital Integrity Demonstration for baby boy Mario Delgado



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

In response to the wrongful penis surgery performed by South Miami Hospital on 8 day old NICU survivor Mario Delgado, a rally will be held to support the Delgado family as well as all those who have been circumcised against their wishes. We will have signs for you. You're more than welcome to bring your own.

Time: Friday September 17 · 7:30am - 8:30pm

Location: South Miami Hospital (aka Baptist Hospital)
6200 SW 73 Street
Miami, FL

RSVP


----------



## PlainandTall (May 21, 2010)

On Sept 17 (this FRIDAY) there will be a rally at the South Miami Hospital (Baptist Hospital) to support the Delgado family and to raise awareness about every child's right to genital integrity.

The rally will go from 7:30 AM to 8:30 PM
South Miami Hospital
6200 SW 73 Street

You can read the news story about what happened to Mario Delgado here:

http://cbs4.com/local/South.Miami.Baby.2.1907271.html

You can make your own sign- or borrow one from someone else. For additional into, a "facebook public event" has been set up to coordinate- just search "Genital Integrity"


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Mario's parents left his side in the NICU for just ONE hour to go home and change. It was during this 60 minutes that Mario was taken from the NICU and circumcised by Dr. Mary Jean Pazos.

He wasn't even healthy enough for surgery!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

WAY TO GO ENITH!!!


----------



## brant31 (Jan 11, 2009)

I attended this rally today for about 5 hours. It was organized by Enith from this board and by David Wilson, who has been organizing intact awareness demonstrations at the US Capitol every April for more than a dozen years.

Unfortunately I had a morning obligation, so I could not arrive until just after 1 pm. Attorney Spencer Aronfeld and mom of baby Mario Viera, Vera Delgado, had just departed after staying for an hour or more to talk with volunteers and the media. As I understand it, there were reporters from local and national TV stations as well as from Telemundo and Univision (Spanish-language stations).

We were a small group, only about a half dozen of us at the peak. David and Enith had chosen a busy corner for the event at US Route 1 and 62nd Ave in South Miami, on the same block as South Miami Hospital. David drove down with his trailer full of very professional-looking signs and banners, and we each took turns holding various of them up so the traffic could read them.

In the time I was there, most drivers and pedestrians just looked as us, some were obviously discussing it with others in their car or on the phone, and a few took photos and video with their phones. This being South Florida in the summer, just about all the cars had their windows closed tight. About half were tinted very dark and half the ones we could see were on the phone (FL has no hands-free law).

Not many drivers made comments, though I remember about 3 dozen horn honks with thumbs-up and about a dozen derogatory comments. The positive ones were brief, with comments like "foreskin is great" and "keep up the good work". Interestingly, the negative ones were visceral and particularly nasty. I can't come close to writing the string of expletives some drivers used. One yelled, "Not circumcising causes HIV! Go home now!" and another went to the great difficulty of rolling down his window 6 lanes of traffic away from us, yelling random expletives, then saying "All of you are out of your f------- minds. Get a life!" Honestly, I thought the ones who made negative comments were going to have heart attacks, based on how crimson they looked. It's stunning what a deep reaction our presence elicited in some people.

One pedestrian was passing us and mentioned that she was trying to stop her daughter from circumcising the grandson. David gave her a copy of "Say NO to Circumcision", which she greatly appreciated. When asked when the baby was due, she said "Oh, he just turned one year old, and all they do is talk about when they're gonna take him in to be circumcised. I think they're just saving up the money." We were all shocked.

I held various signs facing different directions of traffic until sometime after 6 pm. David and one more volunteer were determined to get in yet another hour or two of sign-waving. No reaction from the hospital at all.

I took several pictures of the event, and I'm sure friends will put them on their online albums and Facebook soon. All in all, I'm glad we were there but we sure could have used 10 times the bodies. We had enough signs. There was talk of having another similar rally in the coming months.


----------



## PlainandTall (May 21, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brant31* 
Honestly, I thought the ones who made negative comments were going to have heart attacks, based on how crimson they looked. It's stunning what a deep reaction our presence elicited in some people.

Wow!- I'll admit- I really like it when the facade falls and they show their true faces. It makes it so much clearer what is driving this.

Thank you for this update- and thank you for being there!

I wanted to go SO BAD- but it is simply out of the question- my own baby is 2 days older than Mario- and with 3 other kids and a farm- we did what we could- which was just to have our own little baby protest at home with a sharpie and some onsides. I posted the pictures online.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:

One yelled, "Not circumcising causes HIV! Go home now!"
I heard something similar at the AAP protest last fall. The prospect of men not using condoms because "circumcision prevents HIV" is really, really sad.

I am glad the Mario demos are taking place. I hope they have a GREAT lawyer.


----------

